

The Dropbox Valuation Is Irrational - wslh
https://www.cbinsights.com/blog/dropbox-valuation-bubble/

======
pedalpete
Is this where math meets emotion in the valuations?

I like the comparison of Box to DropBox because, though the companies are
incredibly similar, I think they actually occupy very different space in the
public mind. Their revenues seem to be close, but the DropBox brand seems much
stronger. Maybe that warrants the higher multiples?

~~~
asanwal
It's an interesting question Pete. Not sure a brand premium makes the
valuation multiples 25x vs 10x, but it might result in some of the divergence
between the two.

Will be interesting to see how this plays out.

Note: CEO of CB Insights who did this analysis. Thanks for reading.

